# Casa Ricordi Digital Archive



## Bardamu (Dec 12, 2011)

Casa Ricordi was probably the biggest publishing label for italian Opera Lirica thus it owns an impressive amount documents related to more than 100 Operas.
We're speaking about 9,000 libretti dating back to 1620 until today, 
approximately 5,000 original scores dating back to the 18th century up until the late 20th century.
Original set designs of the main Operas realized by designers such as Ferrario, Magnani, Hohenstein, Rovescalli and Benois.
Costume designs and props of the most renowned costume designers from 1850 to 1930, such as Edel, Palanti, Brunelleschi and Caramba.
More than 6,000 original photographs of world premieres in Italy and abroad.
More than 15,000 autograph letters from musicians, writers, Italian and foreign singers from 1800 to the late 19th Century.
The birth and success of Italian graphic design through the posters of Hohenstein, Dudovich, Metlicovitz, Cappiello and Mauzan.

This private collection can be seen if you are in Milan:
http://www.ricordicompany.com/archivio_index.php

However for those that can't be there, conveniently starting from 2006 a digital archive was created to be consulted online:
http://www.internetculturale.it/tec...ne/composizioni_versioni_base.jsp?prov=l&l=en

Thought it could've been of interested for lovers of italian Opera Lirica.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Bardamu said:


> Casa Ricordi was probably the biggest publishing label for italian Opera Lirica thus it owns an impressive amount documents related to more than 100 Operas.
> We're speaking about 9,000 libretti dating back to 1620 until today,
> approximately 5,000 original scores dating back to the 18th century up until the late 20th century.
> Original set designs of the main Operas realized by designers such as Ferrario, Magnani, Hohenstein, Rovescalli and Benois.
> ...


Wow!!!!!! What a fabulous resource - thank you Bardamu.

:clap::kiss:


----------

